

The 5 types of procrastinators: which one are you? - alinavrabie
http://blog.sandglaz.com/5-types-of-procrastinators/

======
seanflyon
I'm just leaving this comment so I can find this article and read it later.

------
chrisBob
6) The kind that spends too much time on HN

~~~
zawaideh
I can defintely relate to this :). I use SelfControl
([http://selfcontrolapp.com/](http://selfcontrolapp.com/)) to get around this
problem

------
krapp
All of them apparently.

~~~
zawaideh
The perfect procrastinator :)

